

Report: Malaysia Airlines Plane Crashes in Ukraine With 295 on Board - swamp40
http://mashable.com/2014/07/17/malaysia-airlines-ukraine/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link

======
swamp40
Twitter reports are now saying it was shot down from 33,000 feet by a Buk
missile.

